# Why am i getting free Airtel GPRS ?



## rohan_mhtr (Jan 25, 2012)

I generally use airtel gprs for checking emails , updating status , news etc . Browsing using Airtel Live was reducing my balance fast . So someone told me about 2GB  Rs 100 Mobile office plan . I paid Rs 100 and got that plan .Called customer care and asked them to send me settings for mobile office  for my optimus black and they particularly said that my balance should never become 0 to MO to work . due to light using , usage never exceeded more then 1 gb . Next month paid Rs100 again and another 2gb was added in my account . The third month i didnt recharge for the mobile office plan . Now the thing is that i was on a tour recently and due to renewed relation with my ex girlfriend my account balance was reducing rapidly . Hardly i could realize that my balance had become zero .
  From then on i am recharging normally but ever since from that day i am getting free gprs ! Settings on the phone are for Airtel mobile office . Everyday i check if there is any deduction in my balance but it has never reduced for gprs , only for calls it gets deduced . Now i told a friend about it and he too tried it , used MO and next month made his balance ZERO and he too is getting free GPRS . Can anyone else confirm this . The thing is that your balance should get 0 once and then onwards use the MO settings to surf .
Offcourse i am not a heavy user so it wont bother me if  i am charged suddenly but for now i just dont bother ! 
PS: Try this on your own risk and dont bash me if you are bombarded with huge sum .


----------



## ico (Jan 25, 2012)

what if people from Yaartel read this?


----------

